# Early 90's Schwinn Paramount w/ 650 wheels



## underrated2 (Dec 31, 2008)

In I believe 1991, I bought a Schwinn Paramount with full Ultergra and 650 tires and rims. The crank is a 56 tooth and it was advertised as the next best thing in cycling. I saw several triathlon bikes with the 650 tire/rim combos but the general public seemed to reject it. 

Is this bike worth anything other than just a nice riding steel frame? Does anyone here have one or know anything about them. Thanks for any help you can provide me ,,,


----------



## brentthetank (Mar 13, 2008)

I sold a few of those back in the day. It was introduced for the 1992 year. Part of the PDG Paramount Design Group project under Schwinn. Schwinn did so well with the Waterford built Paramounts they came up with a Japanese factory to build the PDG's with Tange Prestige tubing. (same tubing the 7-11 team used on their 7-11 Serotta aka Huffys).
They had the series 2, 3, 5,7, and 9c. Yours is the Series 7 which came as an option for either 700 or 650 c wheels. We sold more 700cPDG 7's than the 650's. The parts boxes were the same so we had a lot of extra 56t chainrings!

Nice bike for the day, light, stiff and comfortable. The OS tubing was revolutionary sort of speak at the time. Plus it has good parts on it. Schwinn sold a lot of those PDG bikes.


----------

